
Azure, We're having issues - shaydoc
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-gb/status/#current
======
marcusr
It's impacting any O365 web based login across Europe. If you're logged in,
everything works. Mail is delivered by activesync/ Outlook still.

[http://downdetector.com/status/office-365](http://downdetector.com/status/office-365)

~~~
shaydoc
yip, I can't get logged in at all

~~~
marcusr
It appears to be an Azure AD issue at the root.

